# Miami Vice Daytona Spyder Finished



## superduty455

This is the re-issue of the Revell Miami Vice Daytona Spyder. If anyone built the original then you know how this fits. Same as last time.
Their was hardly any flashing or sink marks to fill, but as has been noticed this kit too, uses the same new plastic.
I painted mine with Tamiya Black straight on to the plastic, lite coats with no problems, I thought....
Looking at it the next day their was a blemish on the hood, as if the paint wouldn't adhere, Dunno what could have happened. I lightly sanded and scrubbed before painting. So, I wet sanded with a 4000 and reshot. Hm... same thing only it was smaller now. So I let it be since I am only building this for shelf display. I'll be doing the Testarossa Miami Vice as well.
Left off the mirrors as I like the look this way, again for the shelf.
The only time I saw this exact car used in Miami Vice was for the 2 hr. pilot show. After that it had the exposed headlights.
























More at my link. Lastly, the body does not fit well at all. She's wobbly all around. 
Looks good for the shelf.
Did I mention it's for the shelf?
Chris

http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/miami_vice_daytona/


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

Sweet! I wanted one of those badly during the glory days of _Miami Vice_!


----------



## superduty455

I should verify that in real life this was a Corvette based kit car and not an actual Ferrari Daytona Spyder.
Thank you PM!
Chris


----------



## John P

superduty455 said:


> I should verify that in real life this was a Corvette based kit car and not an actual Ferrari Daytona Spyder.
> Thank you PM!
> Chris


 I was gonna mention that and ask if the model was of the real Ferrari, or the 'Vette kit car .


----------



## superduty455

Thanks John, and the kit itself is also based off the Corvette. Not sure of the chassis, but it houses the 350 Chevy engine.
Chris


----------



## big-dog

The doors seem off, too far forward. The Vette's doors should be right in front of the rear wheel flares. The wheel arch flares on the McBurnie Daytona were pretty impressive. The windshield on the kit seems a bit more like the real Daytona than the 68 to 83 Vette the Spyder kit car was based on. I saw the Miami Vice car at an Auto show in Toronto back in the 80's, Tom McBurnie was hawking the kit, thankfully we didn't order one, since almost no one who did actually received the thing.


----------



## terryr

It's my second favorite fake Ferrari. The Ferris Bueller comes first.


----------



## CJTORINO

Nice Model Chris! :thumbsup: 
Spent the Miami Vice Years in the Army, didnt see many episodes.
But do remember this Faux Ferrari. And yours is a nice representation.
From what I can see from your pix, you detailed up the interior nicely.
I really like the stealth look of the front end, with the blacked out headlight covers. wasnt there a 'testarossa' in that show too?

I am beginning to build more often, and dragging some vintage kits out of the closet to have a go at.
Guess I better get the ol' camera out and take some shots.
doing the old '57 Chevy Pro Sportsmen kit, The Soft Seal Chevy.
Just the motor assembly has been fun, with all the wiring and detail.

NICE JOB on this one. And it should be a great addition to your shelf.
btw, are you still at the same email address? want to send you some shots.


----------



## superduty455

Hey Chuck! Yeah, been building myself mostly. The diecast scene has been pretty boring lately.
Still have the same email addy. Look forward to your pics!
Thanks for the comments on the car. 
I did forget to paint the engine bay, but like I said it is for the shelf and onlyI wil know.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## eyecandy

Good job on it!!! Looks better than mire. I actually just built that model about a month ago. I just picked up the Ferrari, still havent touched it. If I get a chance I'll post pics of my Daytona


----------



## superduty455

Thanks eyecandy! I too have the Ferrari Testarossa. It's ont he backburner right now. That new Revell 05 Mustang has all my attention right now.
Look forward to picturs of your Vice car.
Chris


----------



## eyecandy

Here's the pics of mine. You did a much better job on yours than I did, in my opinion. I have a collection of models from tv shows and movies, the shows that I am the most fond of I spend the most time on and get much more detailed with , like Back to the Future, Knight Rider, Ghostbusters,... I got miami Vice cause it fits in with the TV shows, but I never got into it that much, so I really didnt get crazy with the model. Yours looks great!!!!


----------



## superduty455

eyecandy it looks good enough to me! IT fits your theme, you are happy, then all is a success.
I was 14 when MV came out. I watched it till I was able to drive. At any rate I look forward to Dec. 13 and season 2 of MV.
Great job!
Chris


----------



## docplastic

Monogram's Ferrari Daytona model was created by butchering some old tooling and adding some new mold parts. The chassis and engine came from Monogram's Tom Daniel California Vette model. The wire wheels came from the 275P Ferrari tooling. The body and interior were new--based on an actual Ferrari Daytona Monogram's research team found on an exotic car lot in Lake Forest, Illinois. It did not match the car used in the TV show. 
This information comes from Monogram staffers who created the car.


----------

